# New group of micers :)



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Male 1









Male 2









Male 3









Males 4 and 5(dont worry, they are separated now)

















Female 1









Female 2(The picture makes her look like shes balding for some reason. She doesnt really look like that...)









And I cant forget my girlies and little boy ive already had 

Jack









Pumpkin









Piper


----------



## ilovemice101 (Sep 7, 2012)

ohhh your mice are so cute! i can't wait to have mice again! you have a nice varitey. male 4 and 5 are bueatiful!


----------



## bubbles&amp;squeak (Jun 17, 2012)

aw!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

All of them are gorgeous, but oh my goodness, that first female has the most stunning markings!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

they are lovely ... male 2 looks very much like my female pipsqueak


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I feel lucky to have found them lol.. My new group I have to drive a hour or so to get them  Well worth the drive for the little guys if you ask me! haha  And the black and white girl I couldnt pass up on with her unique markings!


----------



## Malorey (Sep 6, 2012)

They all are just adorable, I especially like 4 & 5 though!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## Emfa Mouse (Dec 14, 2011)

That female #1 is breathtaking!! I love males #2 + #3 <3


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are great photos, you are very good with the camera.
cute mice too!


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## 4mb3rNich0l3 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have rehomed some of my boys(ive gotten a overload of boys haha...) Ive kept samson(brindle boy) and Chip(chocolate tan boy), pumpkin(pied overmarked brindle) and have acquired a new group today from a breeder a hour and a half away from me. 4 male siamese(was told there suppose to be siamese, im figuring maybe himi but there still young and 2 of the boys havnt gotten any sort of coloration as of yet.. so fingers crossed!) and 2 females who may or may not be siamese. they could just be pew. im praying for at least 1 or 2 out of the males to be siamese or himi . A splashed boy, a satin undermarked brindle male and a satin female which appears to be cream colored. All the (hopeful) siamese come out pew so I wont post pictures until the 2 im thinking is getting points get there points haha.. but heres a picture of the satin male and splashed male


----------

